# Hi There



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi All,

just thought would say hello, as i registered on here a while ago now.

My previous TT was a 2002 225 coupe that I sold when I had a mid life crisis and got a family car. 
Anyway that family car has now been replaced with a 2001 TT coupe in Arrow/Aviator grey.

I am just starting to decide how to improve my coupe, so any suggestions are much appreciated..

Thanks all


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi There,

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

hi wellcome to the forum


----------

